# What's the most ridiculous/ humorous horse fall you've even seen?



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Have you ever seen a fall off a horse (not resulting in a serious injury) that just made you giggle a bit? 

Once there was this woman riding in a lesson with my mom. She was very green to jumping but they were only doing miniscule cross rails. She was on this silly old mare who jumped the jump like it was 6 feet high! Landed cantering, and the woman lost her balance. She brought the horse back the halt and next thing you hear is "WHOA WHOA WHOA!" as she gently slides off the side. It was like, a whole 15 seconds after the jump after she had regained control and halted the horse! It was so silly. It was almost like she had thrown herself off- but she didn't. :lol: We all, including the woman, had a good chuckle.

Then there was my mom, who upon her first ride on a horse ever (I convinced her to start) was dismounting and kind of threw herself and landed on her butt- she was quite unfamiliar with the dismount :lol:

Share stories!


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

My friend was once jumping her mare who likes to dig into the long spots before jumps. They were jumping 3-3'6 and going over the jump both of her stirrup leathers slipped on the bars, she came off her horses rump and was kinda left hanging in the air. She plopped down over the jump and her horse just kept on going. We had no idea why she came off the back or how she didn't take a hoof to the face haha. Apparently she knew the bars on her saddle weren't safe but had forgotten to put up the keepers, now it's kind of a barn joke to yell at her to put up the keepers in the tack-up area. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'll tell on myself. I still laugh about it and it was one of those that was a real lesson teacher. 

I was 7 or 8, working my mare in the outdoor. At that time the fence was done with hog panels. My mom had been preaching at me about my toes sticking out. Sure enough while loping my old mare I caught my outside toe in the hog panel and got ripped off my horse. Thank goodness for bombproof old horses, I landed under her, she stopped on a dime & looked down at me like "Hey what are you doin' down there?" It didn't take my mom 2 seconds to yell "I told you so!" 

It fixed my toes.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

A trail I often ride at the end is a 4way intersection, I always wen tthe same way, coming up hill to this turn is a nice smooth wide trail, so I fly up the hill do a barrel left turn around the sign post and go flying up th elast 1/2 mile to the trailer, did it a 100 times, well one day I come up said hill and see some friends straight ahead and decide to go straight, well my horse did exactly what I trained him to do, hard left turn at the sign, afterwards my buddy told me I looked like Wil E Coyote in a roadrunner cartoon, I just sorta hung their in the air still in a good form and everything as the horse just disapeared out from under me.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Ill share mine when I get on my laptop. :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lubylol (Aug 8, 2011)

When Cowboy was REALLY gate sour, he would always stop by the gate and not go, and he was also in a bucking stage lol.

So we were by the gate and he stopped and I wasn't paying attention and talking to my friend when I kept tapping and nudging him to go forward when he threw the BIGGEST BUCK and it made me fall on his neck and I just quietly slid off lol. 

Me and my friend couldn't stop laughing haha  then again after every fall we laugh even if we got hurt lol ^_^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jamzimm101987 (Aug 11, 2011)

This was many years ago when I had just started showing 4-H. I was riding my mare, Lady who was the sweetest little mare ever. Equitation class was going great and was almost finished. Lady decided she needed to crow hop a little and as she did, I went flying over her head, did a front flip, landed on my feet with the reins still in my hands. 

I was told by the judge I would have won the class had I not fallen off. I didn't win, but I did get an award for "Most Graceful Dismount"


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

When I was first riding, I rode my grandma's neighbor's ex-barrel racer paint mare. She was stubborn as the day was long and it didn't help that I was about as green as they come. The neighbor owned 40 acres on which I was allowed to ride the entire thing...with her four other horses (a QH gelding and three belgian geldings) roaming free with us. 

Anyway, one day I decided to ride in the mare's one acre pasture instead of dealing with the boys, but Tonka didn't want to. She kept going back to the gate and just standing there. Mrs Cooper had given me a bat to ride with because Tonka could be so stubborn, but I would usually just tap her with it (was afraid of hurting her  ). Well, that day I got ****ed because she wouldn't go anywhere and WHACKED her on the rump with the bat. 

Next thing I know, I'm doing a perfect flip over Tonka's head with the reins still in my hand. Landed on my butt and forearms with Tonka looking at me like "Ummmmm...okay. Bye!" and she jerked the reins out of my hand and took off.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I have several actually. I work at a summer camp and the counselors get into shenanigans on horseback that usually end with people falling off hilariously. 

*1.* At the beginning of the summer, I was up in the giant pasture with the oldest, most advanced kids. We had all taken turns racing on this flat part, so I asked another wrangler if he wanted to. We're galloping and both horses start to turn and veer towards the group over to the left. We pulled them back. Abby stopped so hard that I bounced in the saddle, thoroughly hurting my lady parts, which all of the kids (all girls) thought was just the funniest thing. 

A minute later, I asked another wrangler to race. Both horses start to turn in the same spot again, so I stood up a little when Abby was going to stop. Nope. This time they both turned really quick and both me and the other wrangler just went flying off. I landed on my back with Abby looking at me like "What are you doing down there?" And all of the kids laughing their behinds off. We got up and hugged each other and laughed for the rest of the day.

*2.* This was right before we left camp for the summer. Me and two wranglers were riding around the arena ourselves, one being the one I fell off with above. We were trading horses around to see what they were like. I rode her horse that I had never ridden before in the saddle she was using. Except her legs are much shorter and she likes her stirrups high anyway. I became a jockey on an Araloosa. Turns out he's super sensitive to seat cues too. Glad that was mentioned.. I adjusted my butt in the saddle and leaned forward too much. He's off. Not cool.

So we're flying around the arena and when he gets back to the little box at one end, he stops. I _was_ warned that he hops a little when he stops, so I expected that. But since my feet were so high, it didn't work. I bounce off and slip my elbow around the top post and the rest of me comes with so I just looked like I was standing on this fence resting (both elbows over the top post and standing on the bottom one) holding the reins still. 

*3.* One was like Jamzimm's: This jerk horse I don't like was being ridden by a friend of mine. He didn't tell the horse to stop in the arena, so he kept going until he got to the fence, then stopped. My friend went flying forward, grabbed the fence and flipped himself over it so he landed standing on the outside of the arena. 

*4.* The last one I can think of was a couple years ago. We had a girl who wanted to be a wrangler so badly, but she just wasn't a rider. We felt bad, it just wasn't meant to be.. She was riding with some other staff one day and we have no idea how..but she just slid off her horse. She was on the slowest, most dead-headed animal we have and she just slid off. We were walking by the way. No idea. It was the funniest thing and we still mention it at the corral often.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I had a pretty funny one the other day at a saddle club show.

I was doing training barrels on the horse I'm running until my mare gets better. Well, dumb me forgot my barrel saddle, so I used my Circle Y Park and Trail saddle that I do ranch riding in. If you've seen this saddle, it has like..no grip whatsoever. We were doing good fast loping to the first and second, and then she turned the third barrel and took off waayyy too fast for trainers and two strides later I fell, landed on the back of my neck, and did a backflip. The funny part was how I landed. I was on top of my head and looked like a turtle hiding in its shell.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Poseidon, you reminded me of a couple from the Girls Scout horse camp last fall. lol

1.) We had a group of 12-year-olds who were scheduled for an arena lesson and then a trail ride. There were nine of them and we had twelve horses, so all three of us wranglers were going to go on the ride. I was supposed to ride Moon Pie (big freisian cross mare). Anyway, last minute one of the moms decides she wants to go on the trail ride. Usually we don't allow that, but it was our last group of the day, so the head wrangler was like "Whatever." So, I got bumped off the ride (I volunteered to stay behind) and the mom got on Moon Pie. According to the mom she used to barrel race, but honestly, she had a hard time figuring out how to get into the saddle. 

Anyway, Moon Pie is about 16.2hh of orneriness when she wants to be, especially if there's an adult on her back. She's an angel for the girls, though. Now, I heard all this second hand because I was back at the arena cleaning up, but here's what happened.

Moon Pie kept trying to eat on the trail. We always warned the girls that the horses could choke if they ate with the bit in, so we would have them pull straight up on the reins and kick the horses to get them moving again. Apparently, this mom thought she knew better than us and was letting Moon Pie eat on the trail. Finally, the other wrangler (who was in the back, about three or four horses back from Moon Pie) yelled at the mom to not let Moon Pie eat. Well, the very next time Moon Pie went to snatch a bite, the mom yanked up HARD. Moon Pie got ****y and started to lumber away from the pressure (I say lumber because that horse was way too fat to bolt lol). She started going up this little hill to the right of the trail. The mom panicked completely and baled off UP HILL!! Moon Pie wasn't even going any faster than a walk, but the lady was completely freaking out and crying. So, when they got back to the arena, the mom was riding Summer (stout 16hh palomino QH mare), the girl who had been riding Summer was riding Strawberry (the horse the other wrangler had been riding), the other wrangler was riding Paleface (the lead mare who isn't kid-friendly) and the head wrangler was riding Moon Pie. Talk about confusing! I got handed Moon Pie's reins and was told to work the crap out of her in the upper arena. She was a perfect angel for me. ;-)

2.) We were doing an arena lesson with some eight-year-olds and because there were only six of them, the head wrangler decided that we could do a little more than we usually did with the lessons (usually there were too many girls for us to do more than walk in a circle around the arena, back up a few times and switch directions). It helped that we had five wranglers that day AND the group was scheduled for a two hour lesson.

We did all our regular stuff and then the wrangler decided to introduce some basic trotting from one cone to another on the short side of the arena. She had one of us wranglers run next to the girls' horses when they'd trot to keep them balanced and keep the horses under control better (the mares we used were also used as polo ponies in the summer, so they were used to going). We had several uneventful trots and then it was my turn with this little girl on Sassie. Sassie is probably one of the fattest horses I have ever seen. I rode her once and I felt like I was doing the splits the whole time! We had one of the littler girls up on Sassie because she is only 13.2hh. So, I got the girl kicking Sassie into a trot and giving her the verbal command. We get about halfway to the next cone (right where I have to leave off and let the girl continue to the next cone/wrangler on her own so I can get back to the next girl in line) and I start to peel away. All of a sudden I hear all the girls starting to shriek and the other wranglers saying "Watch out!" I thought I was going to get run down by a run-away horse, but nope. Poor little girl on Sassie had lost what little grip she had in the saddle and was bouncing off the side! Luckily she was bouncing toward me (the left) and I was able to swing back around and catch her before she came all the way off. Sassie just kept going until she reached the next wrangler, then looked around like "Wait. Wasn't there something on my back a minute ago?" Thankfully the little girl was laughing more than scared and wanted to go again right away.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

The only one I can remember in particular, was when I was younger and my brothers and mom and I were just goofing around on the horses and kind of playing tag.

Well, I decided to reach farther than I was capable to tag my mom ..... and fell right off my horse!!

heh heh


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I was thirteen and had just gotten my first horse, a 15.1hh QH mare named Angie. From about age seven, I'd been in riding lessons and at long last, the day had come: I had my own horse and this was my first time, ever, riding without an instructor's supervision. Just me, my new horse, and another random boarder working her own horse in the arena. I put my foot in the stirrup to mount, then proceeded to overshoot, launching myself over Angie's back, landing in a heap on the other side. That other boarder was probably peeing herself laughing.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Jamzimm101987 said:


> This was many years ago when I had just started showing 4-H. I was riding my mare, Lady who was the sweetest little mare ever. Equitation class was going great and was almost finished. Lady decided she needed to crow hop a little and as she did, I went flying over her head, did a front flip, landed on my feet with the reins still in my hands.
> 
> I was told by the judge I would have won the class had I not fallen off. I didn't win, but I did get an award for "Most Graceful Dismount"


You should have thrown your arms up, turned and thrown em up again like a gymnast, at the Olympics.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

My own funny story. I was at a show runny figure 8 flags on my TB gelding (his first show. Well we finished the pattern amazingly! So here we are runniny home when he sees the flag in the bucket move out of the corner of his eye he ducked left and i went right caught myself on his mane and hung on. I tried to pull my self up but in the end tucked and rolled and then layed there laughing . 

Everyone said I almost saved it and the announcer told me not to attempt vaulting after a pattern xD haha. However I did win the class xD haha


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

beau159 said:


> The only one I can remember in particular, was when I was younger and my brothers and mom and I were just goofing around on the horses and kind of playing tag.
> 
> Well, I decided to reach farther than I was capable to tag my mom ..... and fell right off my horse!!
> 
> heh heh



Oh my god. this reminds me of one christmas time ride (It was a lesson three days before christmas) where at the end the instructor put candy canes along the rail and had us reach down to get them. One girl reached a bit too far, slid off her pony. :lol:


----------



## SpicedGold (Aug 2, 2011)

Spice has given me a few embarrassing falls. Once i fetched her in for a ride and thought "what the heck, i'll just hop up and ride her back to the yard". I lined her up by a log (i'm really short and can't mount from the ground), got a handful of mane and hopped onto her. i didn't even get my leg over her spine before she let out the most enourmous buck and knocked her flat onto my back off the log. Then she just waited for me to get up again and lead her home

she's tossed me off while we were jumping, coming over a spread. we had been working on figure eights, so i'd cued her to go left and the contrary little witch jerked herself right as we landed and i just sailed off the side of her.

there was actually another rider in the arena at the time, and i leapt up and grabbed Spice and managed to get back on before the other rider even saw that i had fallen!  Ah, Spicy, you always make me look like a fool


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I've seen many. I am trying to think of a few good examples. 

This isn't a fall but, Once I had my cousin on my dad's quarter horse. We were riding up in the hills and reached the soft sand trail where I occasionally let my horses stretch out and gallop at. Well I wanted to gallop and my cousin was afraid to go from the canter to gallop. So I told her to go ahead of me and wait at the end, but she said she would rather try and gallop. Surprised I agreed and after our warmup canter I let Jake go. Yet I saw my cousin no where near me. I turned around in the saddle to see her Standing SIDEWAYS off the side of Jesse, who was doing a very slow gallop. I pulled Jake up seeing she was having problems, and watched as jesse started going closer and closer to the side of the trail. There was a huge bush on the side of the trail and my cousin swears to this day that he was aiming for it. He managed to have her hit the bush, and not touch it himself. The bush exploded in leaves and branches. She was still holding on as Jesse lumbered to a stop next to Jake. She pulled herself back into the saddle, breathing heavily, with her face cut up from the branches and sticks and leaves standing up out of her hair. She took a huge gulping breath, and when I swear she was going to sob she started laughing. Hahaha

Once I was riding the same horse who was feeling fresh and grumpy for some arena work at the public arena. He was giving my beginner friend some attitude (He hadn't been rode in a few months, out to pasture) so I told her to hold Jake while I sorted him out. He spent the next 10 minutes crow hopping, throwing tantrums to any leg cues. I ended up getting a small crowd cheering me on for his lazy horse attempts to toss me. Finally he worked it out and was working good, I was about to give him back to my friend when at the canter he pig rooted hard and threw the biggest buck. I never knew he had it in him. I flew over his head, somehow landed on my feet directly in front of him right in front of everyone. Scared the crap out of him that I magically appeared out of no where, he jumped about 2 feet in the air backwards, yanking me clear off my feet and onto my back. When I got back up he was shaking like a leaf and the poor guy was convinced I was some hellion coming to eat his soul. I was laughing so hard as I climbed back into the saddle. Despite everything I asked for him after that, he wouldn't even crow hop. It was self punishment. 

Just a month or so ago, I was giving a lesson to my sister on my friends horse. They were doing lunge lessons, and I had her cantering with her arms out for balance. I was pointing out that she was too loose in the arms and was flapping them up and down like a bird. So she thought it would be funny to actually flap her arms up and down. Dutchess thought she had a crop and was about to smack her with it and charged forward. My sister bounced once in the saddle, once on Dutchess's butt, and slid off the side. Now she fully understands why we don't flap our arms around. 

Then a last one for myself again. Lol I was working on retraining/getting into shape a Dutch Warmblood for a trainer and was lunging him in a pessoa to help build up back muscle before asking for it while riding. Well he was dead to the leg and rather unresponsive to me shaking the lunge whip around. Then it was counter proactive to actually smack him with the whip, or run at him because he would throw his head up, bolt and then hit the end of the lunge line in the pessoa....it wasn't good. So as this was a 18yo school master, been there done that I decided a plastic bag on the end of the lunge whip would get his attention enough and I wouldn't have to chase him around. I have used this on several horses and it has always looked nice.

Well I had the bag in a tight ball in my palm while attaching the pessoa. He was pretty much sleeping when I stepped back a few feet and let go of the plastic bag. The horse pretty much had a heart attack. He jumped in air turning 180 at the same time, almost throwing himself over backwards as he kicked out at the bag (and me) I dove sideways, dropping the whip. Then he full on bolted bronking his way around the arena twice double barreling every two steps. I was stupid and didn't let go of the lunge line and tried to pull him to a stop. I kept up with him for about 30 feet before I fell at ate dirt. He continued his panicked bucking fest until he had done three laps around the arena, and coming to a shaky stop. It then took me 10 minutes to catch the lungeline and him, as he wanted nothing to do with any person. I spent the rest of our workout (without pessoa) calming him down and relaxing exercises, and then introducing the bag to him gently. Though he had such a violent reaction to spin and kick it that introducing it to him was making him stand 10 feet away with me holding it out. By the two month span that I had him, I barely managed to get him to touch it with his nose. (And not kick it every time he heard/saw it)


----------



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

1) I was jumping my first ever puissance & it was just me & another rider left at 1m45. The rider headed towards the fence & horse refused, so If I cleared it I'd win. Headed towards the jump, horse I was riding got in rather deep, jumped it anyway with me clining to his neck & somehow managed to clear the fence. We landed alright but I lost a stirrup, brought the horse back to trot which was a LOT bouncier than I expected then just as we broke into walk, I slithered off the side :L But since I was across the finish line, we still won!!

And heres a pretty good one I caught on tape!
Very bad fall of a pony - YouTube


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

well...I have one for me....one time I was running around in the pasture and we have irrigation down there so when it's time to irrigate we have large puddles..well I was running through them and having fun. There was an area with tall grass and my horse didn't think there was water there and when we ran through it she spooked because of the noise and so she went one way and I went the other and ended up in the air and it felt like forever untill I landed and I landed in ICE cold water and fairly deep. I looked up and gave a thumbs up to let everyone know I was okay and laid in the water trying to figure out what went wrong...I gained 20 lbs in an instant it felt like because of all the water. I went to get back on my horse and had to have help getting on because my jeans were SO heavy!


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Silverspear, that happened to me as well a few years ago. I was at the fair and showing some people that our pony was safe to jump on. Well, he was indeed safe, but my jumping was not, and I overshot and fell off the other side, to their abundant laughter.

Another really embarrassing one was a lot of stupidity on my part. I got the great idea into my head to take a book out and go sit on the horses' backs while I read. I'd done it earlier that day with nothing happening, so I thought it was safe. Just like closing your eyes, reading really puts you off balance. No biggy, me, absorbed in the book, pony grazing quietly. I absently slapped at a fly on my bare leg and BAM! The pony takes off like a shot. I, of course, had no idea what was happening so I flipped right off the back. I remember myself flipping through the air in slow motion almost, and then I landed on my neck and gave my head a really hard whack (I thought I'd knocked myself silly for a while there). Thankfully, the damage was minor and the effects wore off after a few days. It hurt a lot but if I didn't land so awkwardly, I bet it would have looked completely hilarious. This was on a totally deadbroke beginner safe pony, too. Accidents happen, and I'm smart enough to not try that stunt again.
Lesson learned: *don't read and ride*. It kills!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

A few years ago, myself & my husband were out trailriding to a lake on scorching hot day. He was on an Arab a friend lent me for the summer. He had a beer in one hand & the reins in the other. Elektar (Arab he was riding), reached down forcefully to grab some grass, hubby got pulled off over the horse's head, did a sommersault & landed in front of the horse on his feet with the beer still in his hand. He smiles & says "didn't even spill a drop".


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

I saw a girl at the barn fall off of her horse (sudden stop, I think) somersault over it's head and land facing her horse with the reins in her hands.

Another fun fall was when a lady at my barn came off a green Shire/Percheron gelding. I think he bucked and she did like a volleyball dive roll and then stood up, perfectly fine. I was impressed!

As for myself, I was riding this mare I've been working with for about a year and she is one of the most confident horses I know and rarely spooks. It was a windy day and as we rode past the door of the indoor arena, a gust of wind blew in and picked up the corner of a blanket laying over the back of a chair. We both saw it out of the corner our eyes. She spooked sideways so quick that I was suddenly standing beside her holding the reins. So I led her back over the the mounting block, got back on and we continued our ride. xD No wonder they say that in riding dressage, your position should be that if there were no horse, you would be standing upright.

Oh, haha, I just remembered another one! I was taking my horse out to her pasture and was on her bareback and ponying another horse so I wouldn't have to make multiple trips. We went up the hill we normally run up, so I asked her to trot up which she did. I assumed the other horse would follow. He didn't. He stopped instead. So my arms holding the leadropes went in opposite directions with me in the middle and I was pulled off of my horse. Both horses looked at me like "what are you doing on the ground?" so I quickly hopped back on.  Needless to day, we didn't trot up that hill again when we were ponying another horse.


----------



## luvlongears (Jun 28, 2011)

A friend of mine was riding down the horse trail coming up to a stop sign. She was looking behind her talking to her boyfriend who was on another horse behind her and her horse walked too close to the stop sign and slammed the back of her head into it. She was so shocked and surprised that she lost her balance and fell off. Good thing she was only walking and not cantering. That could have really hurt. She was fine. Just embarrassed.


----------



## corporate pride (Feb 23, 2010)

my first horse was a 3/4 warmblood x tb and 16.2 1/2 hh. she was built like a brick-poop-house and green as the grass, i was greener then her! well she had the really big warmblood movement that i wasn't use to so i hadn't cantered her yet, so we decided to jump a MASSIVE (20cm) log! LOL she jumped, my position was stand up straight in the stirrups and hold onto her mane right up the head of the bridle! hahahaha so anyways, she jumped trotted out, jumped trotted out, jumped cantered out, i lost my balance and landed on her neck, slid off, landed on my feet facing her running backwards with the reins in my hands! hahahahahah
when i wasn't crippled from laughter anymore, i said to my friend at the time "how am i gonna get back on??" that set us off again!


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

This is a good one....

My best friend was getting on one of the barn's old, old horses, Laurel. She was just riding bareback. Laurel was probably 16.2, my friend about 5'3. She overdid her swing from the mounting block and went directly over Laurel. The best part is she perfectly landed in a wheel barrel on the other side. It was empty, which was good because it made it way more funny than upsetting. She just laid there laughing and good old Laurel was clearly thinking "Seriously?"


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

I was riding my friend's arab gelding, galloping across the yard bareback. I went to pull him up to stop him and he threw a bucking fit!! I hung on til he was done bucking but then I went to turn him and he went one way, I went the other. I landed straight on my butt :wink: I always thought it was ironic that I could withstand the bucking, but a simple turn made me fall off :shock:


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Haha these are good. I have a few two being mine.

The first was when I was cantering pepper around the paddock with a couple of people watching about 50m or so away. I was having a great time but then she didn't want to stop. It took a couple of metres before she eventually stopped but she came to a dead stop and turned slightly in front of a little dirt mound. I ended up coming off and standing beside her on the mound. Everyone who was watching just thought I had stopped her and dismounted. 

Another time I was riding Sammy and I had already fallen off him but got back on because I wasn't really hurt and didn't want the ride to end with falling. We had been walking around for awhile when we decided to stop. (My mum was riding with me on Pepper) I was pretty sore (I had gone flying over his shoulder at a canter earlier) so I just sat there for a minute before getting off. I then went to get off but I ended up just sliding off and stumbling backwards and landing on my bum beside Sam. My mum laughed at me and Sammy just looked at me like 'What????'. So I still ended the ride with falling. 

Then another is of a little girl I know and her pony Paulie. He is usually quite a lazy pony but during this trail ride he decided he wanted to canter. I had cantered off on the horse I was riding and I had warned her before I started. She was fine with it. He then decided to canter too but not along the dirt road behind me but into the long grass on the side of the road (this was really long grass about as tall as this 12hh pony) There was also a lot of holes and things hidden under the grass. I didn't actually see this I just turned around when I heard her yell out. I think he tripped and stopped and she went over his head. He went running back towards the road so I went after him but luckily her little sister who was behind us had managed to catch him. I think she may have gotten a scratch but otherwise wasnt hurt. She wasn't very happy with Paulie though lol. He doesn't usually do that sort thing.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

At the beginning of this year I was participating in a pony club zone championship thing to make up numbers and the first class was teams of four. I'd only ever ridden this horse for about 20 mins, and by the time it was time for the class everyone was rushing me and basically said just get on and go, not time, so I just chucked my saddle on, and jumped on. My girth was as tight as it could go but my old horse was a 16.3hh Clydie cross and I was riding a 14.2hh Quarter horse who was as round as a barrel. So we were riding alright and then of course my saddle starts slipping in the middle of our workout. So I do whole, weight in other stirrup to even it out, thinking just another 3 minutes. It would have been fine - I could have balanced my weight out to keep the saddle straight if I hadn't been the smallest horse in the middle of two others. We rode so close - great team of four, stirrups clinking, legs rubbing and each stride of the canter one horse would jam me one way (with the saddle sliding), and then the other would jam me and then the saddle was just sliding, sliding and I was sitting on like the skirt and then my horse feels something is wrong and slows and I just slide right off the side. So. Embarrassing. Associate falling off because girth was too loose, to top it all off it was at pony club where safety is meant to be this huge thing. Really bad.

Also, the first time I fell off I got a leg up on the horse and then landed behind the saddle (I was about 9 or 10) and then this horse starts doing this little hop like she has a fly or bird on her back and then I just slide off. All on video camera.


----------



## corporate pride (Feb 23, 2010)

this was a few months ago on my new horse barney, now barney doesn't buck rear bolt or do anything naughty...this was witnessed by a fellow agistee and her mum.
we were doing jump gridwork, barney likes to rush and his stride between the 2 jumps was flat so we put a blue pvc pole in between the jump, so off we go, he jumps the first jump and on landing he spotted the blue pole and jumped sideways away from the scarey horse eating blue pvc pole! i landed squarely on my butt and he just stopped. i sat there in silence for a bit and the agistees mum who was right next to barney asked if i was ok, i say "yeah....i'm just shocked i fell of barney" hahahahah


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

I've done the landing-on-the-feet thing before. Last year, we had an usually (in recent history) cold winter in Scotland and I was riding in a semi-frozen outdoor arena, bareback. My horse spooked at something and as I was on a long-rein slouching around, I wasn't really in balance so I started to come off. I had that thought, "Oh well, off I come." A split-second later, I had the second thought, "Sh*t, that arena is really frozen! That's gonna hurt if I land on it!" I then grabbed the horse's neck but continued sliding off her back, somehow twisting around so I landed on my feet, facing her and hugging her neck. A moment of gymnastic brilliance.


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

My first horse, as a teenager, was the sweetest bombproof mare ever. I swear, she would do everything in her power to make sure you stayed on.

I have no clue what I was thinking, but one time out on the trails bareback I sprawled out on her, completely flat - head on her neck, feet hanging over her tail. All was fine until I decided we should trot like that (yeah, not exactly a moment of rational thought).
So I clicked at her to trot, and this poor sweet mare, she knew she was supposed to trot, but really really didn't want to. I kept insisting, and finally she took about 2 slow trot steps and I rolled right off.
I swear I heard a whisper of "I told you so."


----------



## notfartofall (Sep 8, 2011)

ive got a good one, me and my best friend were just messing around on our ponies, i was riding the 12.2 and she was on a 13.2, we was going through a tunnel, completely bareback, with just a headcollar and leadrope and a saddle pad on, these ponys are fine with everything, messing aound i lent forwards in the jump position, put no leg on or anything and said ' goooo woody!' and he did, went trotting through this tunnel right to the other side and i couldnt stop cause i was laughing to much, but his numnah/saddle pad slipped so i got off to fix it, and went to get back on, as i did i slipped with the saddle pad straight off the other side landing on my bum on the road me and my mate couldnt stop laughing all the way home lol


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

A friends son was having his first ever riding lesson on a 12hh appy mare. Son was giggling away at a halt on the pony thinking how brilliant he was for just having survived his first attempt at trotting.
Pony had a full body shake, and son slipped straight off the side, bawled his eyes out until he realised it didn't hurt, then cracked up into hysterical laughter. Pony just looks at him on the ground and if she had eyebrows, one would have been raised!!

As for my own falls, I was riding a friend's ottb who was very behind the leg and not at all forward thinking. It was the middle of winter and the arena was just about under water. I was mucking around before I got on, saying I hadn't come off in years and wouldn't it be my luck that I'd get dumped in a big pile of mud today!!

Sure enough, get on, horse wouldn't go forward so gave him a fair whack on the backside and he put in a very hefty, head between the legs buck. I stuck that one but lost a stirrup and my centre of gravity got bumped forward a little. On landing, the ****** threw another one in with some twist, and I went sailing over his shoulder straight into the mud!! 
I was finding sand in places that should not contain sand for days!!!! That'll teach me for being cocky and gloating that I haven't come off in so long


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

I climbed back onto my large mare and just as the right foot hit the stirup and before I settled into the saddle it rolled. I ended upside down under the horse hooked up.
Giddy up does not work from that position nore dose any other instruction
I kidd you not it happened. The horse is at the bottom of this post. I have been removed.


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Just about a week or so ago, my mare and I was coming back from a trail ride. She had a cut on the back of her foot, but wasnt limping until she got in a trot, so we were walking up the hill in the twilight, when all of a sudden she tucked her but and began to bolt up the hill. The only problem was that when she "began to bolt" she only got to throw both front feet out. AFTER those two feet flew out in front she quickly stumbled.... then went to her knees, and I was expecting her to keep rolling and then roll dover me so I just kind of relaxed and let go, and rolled off her side.... nice and softly into the grass,:lol: lol... She of course cant roll UP a hill, but I didnt think of that in the moment, HAHA! She has only been rode for about 2 months, 20 minutes a day, but she actually stood there and waited for me to get up and get back on!


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

Wheatermay it seems we both had a lucky day you could have been rolled on and mine could have bolted which most likely would have been my demise instead she stood as if it was a regular occurance. And I had to move that horse on, that took some doing I can tell you. She may not have been the prettiest of horses but she did not have any malice in her.


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought of another one I had.
I was riding a greenie on the trail. He'd only had maybe 5-7 sessions under saddle, but had been great that day, as well as the past few times I'd ridden him, so I wasn't expecting anything. We'd been to this same hill a time or two before and he'd quietly gone up.
For whatever reason, that day he decided to canter up the hill. I wasn't ready, which wouldn't have been a big deal except that the branch that I was expecting to duck in 3-4 walk steps was suddenly there in 1 canter step. I literally got swept right off the back.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

One of my friends and i went on a trail ride through some woods that i knew pretty well, she never knew them and was following me, we went up a pretty steep hill that has some trees with low branches at the top that you have to duck so as not to get hit in the face, i forgot to mention that to her and next thing i knew whiskey and i were at the top followed my my friends horse with no rider, i looked back and here she was hanging of of a tree branch, then SNAP the branch snaps and she hits the deck, it was hilarious!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Let's see.....

When I was around 14 my friends and I were taking turns bareback riding this cheeky little 13hh pony over a triple combination(of crossrails :lol. It was my turn so I hopped on and took the little booger over the first two rails. Right after the last "jump" he decided he wanted some of that yumyum grass we were riding on, so down went his head. I completely lost my balance and slipped right off the side.

I got up laughing because it was the shortest fall I'd ever had!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

LOL, yea, my poor mare was on both knees so I fell a whole 2 feet off, lol!

Stan, we have so much in common, lol!


----------



## Stan (Aug 25, 2011)

*fall two feet*

Now I do acknowledge that any fall is dangerious, and up hill is an act in its self. :wink:
HOWEVER does it really compete with trying to ride from underneath the horse.:shock: but yes the common factor is falling off frequently :twisted:

I never fell off the motorbike :lol:


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm a terrible mother...totally heartless. Daughter had been riding her little shetland pony for a long time - we'd had the pony for about four years already, and daughter rode her almost every day. Daughter had developed into a pretty good little rider for a six year old that had never had a lesson. Pony was a rare gem.

Anyhoo, daughter was riding the pony in her very first playday. She had competed in several events already, and hubby decided to let her run the keyhole race all by herself. She ran that pony into the keyhole, turned her around and ran out like she'd been doing it for years...but she forgot to stop before she got to the fence. Pony saw that fence coming up and slid to a stop. The saddle flipped up in the back (we hadn't thought about needing a back girth). Daughter flew off of the pony's back and hit the fence upside down (it was a welded wire fence, so it absorbed nearly all of the force of the hit) and slid down the fence and rolled up onto her knees, facing the fence. Pony thought she'd be cute, and snatched daughter's hat off her head and stood there waving it at the crowd. Everyone else in the crowd had screamed when daughter came off, but I couldn't stop laughing. Daughter wasn't hurt a bit. Her daddy had run out to help her up, but she told him in no uncertain terms that she was fine and just HAD to get right back in the saddle. She jumped right up, grabbed her hat back from the pony and jumped back on to ride out of the arena - to the applause of everyone.

She won the keyhole race - that pony had a better time than the quarter horses she was competing against. Daughter (and pony) had a wonderful time that night. I was branded a terrible mother for laughing instead of screaming.


----------



## sabowin (May 8, 2010)

My story is similar to a couple others posted here, but I'll tell it anyway. I managed to fall off three times in the span of about an hour.  When I first started riding with my sister-in-law, she made me ride bareback so I could develop good balance. I went to get on the horse in his pen, climbed up the fence rails to get on, and just as my weight shifted away from the fence, he stepped sideways, and I landed in the manure between him and the fence. Ha ha ha, horsie, hilarious. So I climbed back up the fence, got ready to get on again, and anticipating the same move, I leapt for it. Well this time, he didn't step sideways, of course. If anything, he may have slightly shifted toward the fence. ;-) So I sailed over the other side, onto the ground again. Third fall was trotting in the arena, made a sharper turn than I was ready for, and I went off the side. Fun times!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

We were at a CW event and a reenactor friend wanted to ride with us--after hours, so there was no rush. He rattled off all of his experience and assured me that he'd be just fine. I lent him my babysitter QH, you know, the horse that stands forwever and will just drop his head to graze if he's bored. He carefully grabs the reins, puts his foot in the near stirrup, swings lightly up and lands...in front of the cantle...sitting on my horse's neck, then begged for help. I've given lots of lessons to lots of beginners, but I've NEVER seen the like! ROFL
The other story is about me. I was working outside, muddy arena, with a silly TB, that I only used with one of my students bc he was way too light to trust in group lessons. He wasn't picking up a lead (or something similar, don't recall exactly now), so I dismounted my student, and I got on. I worked him in the ring and he was getting more and more disenchanted with the footing. Since I had been teaching/walking/riding ALL day, I was too tired to hold on (English saddle) so I just let go when he bucked. I fell flat on my back, in the mud. It was like falling backwards into a mattress. I've only been THAT dirty 2 other times in my life, but my student was in stitches.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

dee said:


> I'm a terrible mother...totally heartless. Daughter had been riding her little shetland pony for a long time - we'd had the pony for about four years already, and daughter rode her almost every day. Daughter had developed into a pretty good little rider for a six year old that had never had a lesson. Pony was a rare gem.
> 
> Anyhoo, daughter was riding the pony in her very first playday. She had competed in several events already, and hubby decided to let her run the keyhole race all by herself. She ran that pony into the keyhole, turned her around and ran out like she'd been doing it for years...but she forgot to stop before she got to the fence. Pony saw that fence coming up and slid to a stop. The saddle flipped up in the back (we hadn't thought about needing a back girth). Daughter flew off of the pony's back and hit the fence upside down (it was a welded wire fence, so it absorbed nearly all of the force of the hit) and slid down the fence and rolled up onto her knees, facing the fence. Pony thought she'd be cute, and snatched daughter's hat off her head and stood there waving it at the crowd. Everyone else in the crowd had screamed when daughter came off, but I couldn't stop laughing. Daughter wasn't hurt a bit. Her daddy had run out to help her up, but she told him in no uncertain terms that she was fine and just HAD to get right back in the saddle. She jumped right up, grabbed her hat back from the pony and jumped back on to ride out of the arena - to the applause of everyone.
> 
> She won the keyhole race - that pony had a better time than the quarter horses she was competing against. Daughter (and pony) had a wonderful time that night. I was branded a terrible mother for laughing instead of screaming.



I snorted a bit at the part when the pony snatched the hat off her head! :lol:


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah, that pony was quite a character. I don't know where she learned the behavior, but you did not dare have a bandana, wallet or tool in your back pocket around her. It was a sure bet she'd grab it and take off with it. She was also bad about grabbing hats. I think she thought she was a dog!


----------

